# Goldcoast Ambulance Oxnard, CA



## Yetti (Apr 7, 2017)

So I'm possibly moving to California to Ventura area and see that Gold Coast in Oxnard is hiring/ taking apps. Anyone have any insight on what it's like working for them, i know they are owned by AMR. I've searched what i could online and it seems like they run people into the ground for pretty crappy pay. I know moving to California will be crappy in general as a paramedic, looks like you have ****ty scope and have to ask permission to wipe your own ***. Anyway, would you work for this company?


----------



## EMT9396 (Apr 8, 2017)

I just got hired with PRN Ambulance. I'm assuming Gold Coast is IFT I may be wrong but I have heard many good things about PRN and their headquarters is in North Hills so it probably wouldn't be too bad from Ventura if youre looking for a good company.


----------



## Nick15 (Apr 8, 2017)

Gold Coast does both ift and 911. They only run 911 in Oxnard, but that in itself is a very busy area. Also Gold Coast is primary care provider for Oxnard as is AMR for the whole county. From what I can tell the protocols are a lot better compared to a lot of places throughout the state. I haven't heard too many negative things about them, but I can't remember if they are union or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yetti (Apr 8, 2017)

I hear they only pay like 14$ an hour and run you into the ground. Like you run calls non stop for 24 hours. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Nick15 (Apr 8, 2017)

Yetti said:


> I hear they only pay like 14$ an hour and run you into the ground. Like you run calls non stop for 24 hours. Can anyone confirm this?



The pay is either $14 or $15 for medics, but a lot of the medics always bring in a lot at the end of the year due to overtime. I can't confirm that you get ran to the ground though for 24 hours. The other place you could try looking at is Santa Barbara or Kern County. Those are other great scopes with good pay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 8, 2017)

OP, I have no clue what your ideas of "good protocols" are, nor do I know where you're currently practicing as a paramedic.

As far as Gold Coast, I don't know too much about them other than what I'd learned from looking into them a long time ago (before the AMR buyout). Oxnard Fire is BLS, Gold Coast also runs calls on a naval base out there. Before they were bought out they had a very antiquated looking website, and it looked like your standard mom and pop shop.

Given AMR's history buying these sort of company's out, I'm willing to bet the only thing that's changed is some corporate AMR touches, the ambulances still say Gold Coast TMK.

The city itself is indeed busy, and riddled with gang violence. Last I heard, many tenured Gold Coasters tend to try and jump ship to AMR Ventura, SB once they've had enough of the mean streets of Oxnard.

You certainly have options on the Central California coast, and @Addrobo can provide some solid info on AMR Santa Barbara, or you can search for them on here yourself.

A couple hours past Oxnard there's SLO, another gorgeous county on the Central Coast, and definitely worth a look. Nice people, nice equipment, and even nicer coverage areas:

http://www.sanluisambulance.com/

We always need good people in Kern County as well, and while it's definitely not the paradise the Central Coast is, it's been good to me and several others on here. As far as our protocols go, I can't say I've ever asked to wipe my own backside in any county as a California paramedic, perhaps you've been misinformed.


----------



## Qulevrius (Apr 9, 2017)

Gold Coast = AMR (Ventura Co), it is their unofficial 'boot camp'. Nearly all new employees will start at Gold Coast, since it's a very busy 911 system. Given and Oxnard is commonly known as a 'Gun & Knife Club of Ventura County', a new EMT/medic get vetted with Gold Coast 1st, then - possibly - transfer over to AMR. Significantly less likely for EMTs, quite doable for medics. The pay is a standard AMR rate, the company is very decent, the management is competent. Rig staffing is dual medics/dual EMTs or 1+1, depending on a shift. That is the only 911 option in Ventura. If you get hired, tell Jaime I said hi.

Addendum: I see that the Kern Co Cult is flourishing !


----------



## terrible one (Apr 13, 2017)

Ventura County has 3 ambulance providers that provide 911 and IFT services. AMR, Gold Coast (Oxnard), and Lifeline Ambulance (Ojai). 
While most ambulances are 24s out of a station there is a county wide move up plan so you will most likely be moving all over the county covering and running calls.


----------



## VCEMT (Apr 27, 2017)

Gold Coast is not a "boot camp." Nobody transfers over, their EMTs and medics get hired by fire departments regularly. They are actually short staffed due to fire departments hiring. You're more likely to run on BS calls or patients with multiple conditions killing them at once. The entire county is busy and the coverage system will pull you anywhere in the county. Gold Coast runs calls in other West county cities on top of Oxnard. AMR has 3 rigs in Ventura, 2 in Camarillo, and two in Santa Paula/Fillmore area. Never heard about Oxnard being a gun and knife capital. Anyways, Gold Coast is back us and they pride themselves on that, at least they did, when I was there...


----------



## VCEMT (Apr 27, 2017)

Also, when I was there. They only ran dual medic rigs for the 24 hour cars and emt/medic for day cars and a million EMTs for IFTs.


----------



## Medic Ed 272 (May 5, 2017)

We're hiring in Kern, pretty decent protocols, paramedic autonomy, 911 first in (KCFD is BLS), fairly busy, challenging calls.


----------

